
Verizon Hacked Carrier Update for iPhone and iPad - joshfraser
http://www.itweakios.com/apps/blog/show/26927488-verizon-hacked-carrier-update-for-iphone-and-ipad
======
joshfraser
I live in Mountain View and was getting 20 Mbps down on my iPhone 5 with
Verizon. I'm now getting 35 Mbps after applying the carrier update.

